# Bahamas, can you swim during winter?



## FlyKaesan

Can you swim during winter time in Grand Bahamas or in Pradise Island Bahamas?

Is there places you can swim during winter time in Caribbeans?


----------



## Jan

We go every year during Christmas and I have yet to be able to get more than my toes wet.  Much to cold!  Even the outdoor pool was to cold for me.  Jan


----------



## JoeMid

FlyKaesan said:


> Can you swim during winter time in Grand Bahamas or in Pradise Island Bahamas?
> 
> Is there places you can swim during winter time in Caribbeans?


I had a great time at Christmas06 in the Caribbean and swam in the pool and the ocean, then for New Years on Cable Beach Bahamas the pool was fine.


----------



## arlene22

IMHO, it depends on where you're coming from. Seems like folks who come from cold winter weather up north are pleased to be down there and swim happily, while others from California, Florida, or other warmer climates can be disappointed. We fall into the former catagory and swim there every February.


----------



## johnmfaeth

Once you get to Puerto Rico and points east (USVI, St. Maarten, ST. Kitts, Barbados, etc) you have great year round weather. For example, in St. Thomas the temp is about 82 degrees in winter. 86-87 in summer. water tem also varies by about 4 degrees. Still much warmer than NJ water will ever be in summer.

Southern Caribbean (aruba, bonaire, curacao) is fantastic in winter too.

Look at a map and you will see, the bahamas are so close the Florida, they tend to mimic it's weather.


----------



## Cathy in Boston

Aruba is in the 80's, warm and humid, year round.


----------



## brother coony

Jamaica, the Turks and cacios / Barbados ect. ocean water or in the 90's year round and feels warmer at nites,


----------



## holdem

Water temp. in the 90's year round?


----------



## Aldo

I was in Freeport at Christmastime three years ago and I went swimming in the ocean, but I noticed a lot of people didn't.  I'm from upstate NY.

We made friends there with some folks from the south of France, and they also went swimming in the ocean as well, however.

So, it depends on where you are from, also depends on how hardy you are.

Mind you, NOBODY just lolled around in it for hours like they do down in the Carribean, but a 10 or 15 minute swim was fine, IMO.


----------



## FlyKaesan

anyone would like to comment who stayed in Atlantis during winter time?


----------



## arlene22

FlyKaesan said:


> anyone would like to comment who stayed in Atlantis during winter time?



We go there in February every year. We spend a lot of time in the pools, and swim a lot in them. I don't think all of the pools are heated at Atlantis, but we've never felt any of them were too cold. 

We don't spend as much time at the ocean, mainly because my kids much prefer the pools/slides, etc., but I do see people swimming in the ocean in February.


----------



## TomCayman

I'm from Cayman and the lowest water temperature we get is high 70s (occasionally), with it increasing to low to mid 80s in high summer.

I'm going to Atlantis on business in January.... and packing a sweater.... Bahamas are not actually in the Caribbean, and it can get, shall we say.. "bracing" at times in winter.

As to going in the pool, locals in Cayman won't do it in Dec-Jan (except competitive swimmers, they have to do it!), but tourists seem to find the water fine.. I guess we are spoiled


----------

